# Rick Perry went rabbit hunting with a ballpoint pen. He killed five deer and a terrorist.



## Big Don (Aug 14, 2011)

Rick Perry eats deer jerky, poops out gun powder, then uses the gun powder to make bullets to shoot more deer. And so on.

Rick Perry expected the Spanish Inquisition.

The last guy to get slapped in the face by Rick Perry was District Attorney Harvey Dent.

Rick Perry once delivered a Texas State of the State speech entirely in morse code.

Gold tried to buy Rick Perry to hedge against inflation.

Rick Perry was on top of the NY Times best seller list for a children's book called, "Man The F*%k Up."

You get the idea...
More here


----------

